# The 2011 Focus Izalco Team Replica is all mine!



## keeeeez (Jan 17, 2012)

Just wanted to share my new (to me) Izalco! Was set on getting a BMC, but discovered Focus. The bad thing is I don't want to ride my other bikes now. Now to start scheming on the upgrades...bwahahah


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

hehe i like the way you're playing with focus and depth of field in the 2nd shot. congrats


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

nice bike..


----------



## ThatChristopher (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome bike. I've been thinking about getting a Focus for the longest time, I just can't decide between the Mares or Izalco series. 

But these pictures might have pushed me over to the Izalco


----------



## low drag (Oct 25, 2009)

I have the AL (Culebro) and love it. The shorter top tubes that Focus uses in the geo of their bikes works for me.

Have big fun with it!


----------

